# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Luis Weiler und die Anfänge der thailändischen Eisenbahn

## Erwin

Heute habe ich ein für mich höchst interessantes Buch erwerben können: „Anfang der Eisenbahn in Thailand“, 1979 in Bangkok publiziert. Autor Clemens W., Sohn von Luis W.

Luis Weiler war wie schon sein Vater Eisenbahningenieur.  Er baute Eisenbahnlinien in Siam, wo er sich einmal von 1892 bis 1897, dann nochmals von 1904 bis 1917 aufhielt. 1904 wurde er Generaldirektor der Siamesischen Staatsbahnen.
In den Briefen, die er an seinen Vater schrieb, erkennt man das authentische Siam jener Zeit, und ich möchte nach und nach in diesem Thread ein wenig von dem schreiben, was L. Weiler zu berichten hatte.

Die Erschließung Siams durch Eisenbahnen hat das Land König Chulalongkorn zu verdanken. Anlässlich eines Vertragsabschlusses mit Mongkut hatte Königin Victoria dem König eine Modelleisenbahn geschenkt. Diese steht heute in einem Museum in Bangkok (habe ich selbst gesehen) und es heißt, dass Chulalongkorn als Kind damit gespielt habe, wodurch sein Interesse an Eisenbahnen geweckt worden sein soll. Ob das stimmt, ist natürlich nicht nachzuprüfen.
Die Engländer hatten 1888 und später Pläne für eine Bahn Bangkok-Korat ausgearbeitet. Ein Deutscher  namens Karl Bethge im Dienst der Firma Krupp wurde beauftragt, die Pläne zu überprüfen. Bethge konnte nachweisen, dass die 265km lange Strecke deutlich billiger als von den Engländern veranschlagt gebaut werden könnte. Daraufhin wurde Bethge zum Direktor der Eisenbahnabteilung im Ministerium für Öffentliche Arbeiten ernannt. 
Am 12.12.1891 wurde der Vertrag zum Bau er Koratbahn mit dem engl. Unternehmer Campbell abgeschlossen.

Am 9.3.1892 machte König Chulalongkorn den ersten Spatenstich. Die damals von König dazu benutzten Teile, eine Schubkarre, ein Pickel und ein Spaten sind –reich verziert- in einem Museum in Bangkok zu bewundern.
Luis W. wurde zunächst als Sektionsingenieur am Bau der Koratbahn eingesetzt. Einige interessante Dinge, die L.W. erlebt hat, sowie aufschlussreiche Beobachtungen, die er gemacht hat, werde ich in den nächsten Tagen hier nach und nach schildern….
Erwin
Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Erwin

Weiler schloss im Dez. 1892 den Vertrag ab, wonach er in Thailand für einen bestimmten Streckenabschnitt die Leitung der vorbereitenden und danach der durchzuführenden Arbeiten übernehmen sollte. Der Monatslohn betrug 600 Tical plus eine Reisepauschale von 120 Tical. Die Währungsbezeichnung Tikal ist verwandt mit dem hebräischen Wort Schekel, wurde aber nur von den Ausländern benutzt, nicht jedoch von den Siamesen. Es ist nicht ganz klar, wieviel Geld das war, doch wird es als „fürstliches Gehalt“ bezeichnet.

Am 16.1.1893 schiffte L.Weiler sich ein, er fuhr mit dem Dampfer „Neckar“ von Norddeutschen Lloyd nach Singapur. Unterwegs feierte man Kaisers Geburtstag. Am Vorabend war Zapfenstreich, danach spielte die Kapelle die Nationalhymne und den Preussenmarsch. Am nächsten Morgen ging es weiter:  „Heil Dir im Siegerkranz“, „Die Wacht am Rhein“ und „Deutschland, Deutschland über alles“.  Das Schiff hatte Flaggenschmuck angelegt, der Kapitän versammelte die Passagiere und brachte ein Hoch auf Seine Majestät aus. 

Von Singapur ging es am 14.2. weiter nach Bangkok, mit einem anderen Schiff, dessen Kapitän Holländer war, während die Mannschaft aus Chinesen und Malaien bestand. Am 18.2. kam das Schiff an der Bangkoker Barre an, wo es vor Anker gehen musste. Ein Lotse kam am Morgen und brachte das Schiff in den Bangkoker Hafen.  Schiffe mit mehr als 3.90m Tiefgang konnten die Barre damals nicht überqueren. – L.Weiler stieg im Oriental Hotel ab, wo damals ein Deutscher namens Korndorff als Manager arbeitete. 

In der Nähe der Flussmündung lag der Ort Paknam. Eine 20 km lange Eisenbahnverbindung zwischen Paknam und Bangkok war zwar fertiggestellt, aber noch nicht in Betrieb. L.Weiler musste eine Barkasse benutzen, die ihn zum Oriental brachte. Zu beiden Seiten des Flusses gab es Häuser auf Pfählen, manche Dörfer bestanden aus „floating houses“, die auf Tonnen oder Pontons gebaut waren. L.Weiler erkundete zunächst die unmittelbare Umgebung.  Etwa 200-300 m vom Fluss entfernt gab es eine befestigte („macadamisierte“) Straße, 10 m breit, mit einer Gleisspur für eine Straßenbahn, die allerdings von Pferden gezogen wurde.  Aber für den Europäer war es nicht „fashionable“, die Tramway zu benutzen. Rikshas gab es im Gegensatz zu Singapur kaum. Da man nicht zu Fuß gehen wollte, war man auf Pferdekutschen angewiesen. Es gab auch keine Fußwege. 
Interessant finde ich folgende Bemerkung Weilers: „es ist für den Fremden sehr schwer, die siamesischen Frauen von den Knaben zu unterscheiden. ….die Gesichtsbildung besitzt nach unseren Begriffen nichts Weibliches. Die Kleidung stimmt mit der der Männer im wesentlichen überein.“
Erwin
Forts. folgt

----------


## Erwin

Am 24.2.1893 meldete sich L:Weiler dienstlich  im Direktionsgebäude des „railway department“, das Gebäude galt als das schönste und geräumigste europäische Haus in Bangkok, es wurde ursprünglich als Palast des Kronprinzen gedacht. Damals gab es in Bangkok 2 englisch-sprachige Zeitungen, die „Bangkok Times“ und die „Siam Free Press“. Besonders die letztere Zeitung war ein Hetzblatt für britische Interessen. Die offizielle Antrittsvisite Weilers (und eines weiteren Ingenieurs) in Frack und mit weißen Handschuhen wurde in der „Siam Free Press“ so kommentiert: Fine feathers make fine birds, but not at all a good railway engineer“. Weiler wurde zum Sektionschef „Pak Preo (ปากเพรียว) ernannt, damals ein selbständiger Ort, heute ein Teil (Tambon) von Saraburi. Die von ihm zu bauende Strecke umfasste km 80 bis km 112 (von insgesamt 267km). L.Weiler bereitete sich eine gute Woche auf die Reise nach Pak Preo vor,  es gab keine telefonische oder telegrafische Verbindung nach Bangkok. Weiler musste gegen gute Bezahlung –sonst wollte keiner in die Wildnis ziehen- einen „headcooli“ und einen chinesischen Koch anwerben (siamesische Köche gab es nicht). Weilers Aufgabe war es, Land für die Bahnstrecke zu erwerben, Arbeiter anwerben, entlassen, löhnen. Usw.

Am 27.2.1893 fuhr Weiler mit einem Regierungsdampfer nach Ayutthaya, die Strecke war 75 km lang und dauerte 12 Stunden. Weiler traf hier den Sektionschef von Ayutthaya, einen Herrn Dengler, Damals wohnten in Ayutthaya 4 Europäer, nämlich Herr Dengler und Frau sowie zwei Ingenieure der britischen Firma Campbell. 

Mit einem Ruderboot fuhr Weiler weiter, machte bei einem „Wat Lei“ halt. Wie alle Tempel im Urwald hatte auch dieser eine hölzerne, auf Pfählen stehende  Halle, wo jeder, der es wollte, die Nacht verbringen konnte. Es gab unzählige Hühner, die den Mönchen (Weiler nennt sie immer „Bonzen“) als Opfergabe gebracht worden waren. Mönche dürfen aber keine Tiere töten, man verspeiste nur die Eier. Die Mönche hatten auch kein Eigentumsrecht an den Hühnern, das Mönche nichts besitzen durften. Doch ein Huhn für sich mitzunehmen, das gälte als unheilige Handlung. 

Auf der Weiterreise kam man an einen Wasserfall, die Boote mussten mit Tauen über die Wasserfälle hinüber gezogen werden. Die letzte Strecke musste zu Fuß zurückgelegt werden, das Boot hatte einen Tiefgang von 50 cm, das war schon zu viel. 

Das für Weiler vorgesehene Bambushaus in Pak Preo hatte 7 Zimmer, in einem Nebenhäuschen waren Küche und Schlafzimmer für den Koch, ein drittes Häuschen barg Badestube und WC, „natürlich ohne Wasserspülung“. 
Pak Preo erstreckte sich einige km am Ufer entlang. Die Ufer waren seil und hoch, es gab keine Häuser unmittelbar am Wasser, alle Häuser waren hochwassersicher platziert. Die Leute waren nur mit einem Lendentuch bekleidet, manchmal hatte jemand ein Jäckchen dazu an. Es gab Reisbauern, chinesische Kaufleute. Der Ortsvorsteher hatte mehrere in Ketten liegende Sklaven.

Um Unterlagen zum Bau einer Brücke zu beschaffen, machte sich Weiler mit Bediensteten zum Ort des Brückenbaus auf. Er ritt voran auf einem Pony, dann folgten 7 Kulis, zuletzt der „headcooli“ Die Leute waren barfuß, nur mit Lendenschurz bekleidet,  schwer beladen mit Gegenständen, die zur Vermessung nötig waren. Der persönliche „boy“ Weilers trug eine Flasche Cognac, eine Flasche Whisky, ein gebratenes Huhn, eine Portion Reis, einen Sonnenschirm, eine Flasche Salmiak (gegen Mücken), eine Flasche Öl (zum Putzen des Brillengestells), das Fernglas usw. Weiler selbst trug eine Geldtasche mit 30 Ticals, sowie den Kompass. 

Auf dem mühseligen Marsch durch den Dschungel fand man kein sauberes Wasser. Es gab mur Wasser, das in Erdlöchern während der Regenzeit gesammelt wurde. Da auch die Büffel aus diesen Erdlöchern Wasser saufen und dabei den Schmutz aufrühren, trank Weiler das Wasser nur  vermischt mit Cognac bzw. Whisky. Den anderen machte es nicht aus, das schmutzige Wasser zu trinken. 

Im ersten Arbeitsmonat wurden auf der Sektion 38.000 Kubikmeter Erde bewegt. Dabei wurde die Erde in flacken Körben vom 50cm Durchmesser transportiert.
Nachdem am Ziel die nötigen Daten gesammelt waren, kehrte man nach Pak Preo zurück. 

Erwin

Forts.folgt

----------


## Erwin

Am 23.5. nahm L.Weiler an einer Feierlichkeit zur Leichenverbrennung teil, in Ayutthaya. In einem Boot ließ er sich dorthin rudern. Ein hoher Beamter –er trug den Titel „Pra“ (Pra Pidak), war 16 Monate vorher gestorben. Die Leiche wurde in einem kostbaren metallenen Sarg verwahrt, der in einem steinernen Häuschen stand. Neben dem Metallsarg stand ein Holzsarg mit vielen Schnitzereien, darin soll der Tote am Folgetag verbrannt werden. Die Feierlichkeiten erinnerten Weiler eher an einen Jahrmarkt. Etwa 1000 Personen nahmen teil. Selbst der Gouverneur von Ayutthaya war anwesend. Alle (oder fast alle) Personen waren in Weiß gekleidet, Weiß war die Trauerfarbe. Es gab eine Reihe von Aufführungen, Schattenbilder, Schauspieltheater, Kasperltheater. 

Später ließ sich Weiler zurückrudern, von Ayutthaya bis Pak Preo brauchte man dazu 1 ganzen Tag. Was die Ruderboote betrifft, gibt es Zweier, Vierer und Achter, wobei die Ruderer stehend rudern, das Gesicht nach vorn. 
Ein paar Tage danach musste Weiler dienstlich zum Gouverneur nach Saraburi. Die Fahrt im Achterruderboot dauerte von Pak Preo bis Saraburi 2 Stunden. Der Gouverneur war barfuß, trug einen Lendenschurz und eine Art Unterhemd.  Die Zähne des erst etwa 25jährigen waren schwarz vom Betelkauen. Die Leute, die mit ihm sprechen, knien in der Regel, Hände auf dem Boden. 

Zu jener Zeit gab es Spannungen zwischen Franzosen und Siamesen. 2 französische Kriegsschiffe fuhren in den Menam, als sie am Fort Paknam vorbeikamen, wurden sie beschossen, das Feuer wurde erwidert. 20 Siamesen und 3 Franzosen starben. Die Schiffe fuhren weiter bis Bangkok, aber dann wieder zurück. Danach war Bangkok für Europäer gesperrt. Läden in Sampaeng wurden geplündert, es gab viele Einbrüche. Insgesamt lagen vor der Mündung des Menam 7 europäische kriegsschiffe, 3 Franzosen, 2 Engländer, 1 Holländer, und 1 Deutscher (der „Wolf“, über die SMS Wolf kann man bei Wikipedia eine Menge finden, wen man Lust hat). 
Nebenbei erwähnt L.Weiler, dass eine Ananas 4-5 Att kostete, was etwa 10 Pfennigen entsprach. . In „Att“ steckt unser Wort „8“,  das Wort stamm aus dem Sanskrit. Im 1893 geltenden Währungssystem Siams galt 1 Baht (oder 1 Tical) = 25 Satang = 4 Salung = 16Att.

Weiler teilt dem Leser natürlich auch seine Beobachtungen über die Siamesen und ihre Arbeitshaltung mit.  Ihm gegenüber wohnte ein Siamese mit Frau und Kind. Der hatte nichts, verdiente nichts, war trotzdem immer vergnügt. Brauchte er mal ein paar Atts, etwa um Reis zu kaufen, so half er ein paar Tage einem Reisbauern auf dem Feld.  Alle Erdarbeiten der Bahn wurden von Chinesen (aus China bzw. Sumatra kommend) verrichtet, Siamesen wollten diese Art Arbeit nicht verrichten. 

Im Sept. 1893 begab sich Weiler nach Bangkok, stieg wie stets im Oriental Hotel ab, das inzwischen von einem Engländer geleitet wurde. Er besichtigte auch Wat Saket, der als Ort von Leichenverbrennung bekannt war. Vornehme Siamesen wurden hier in reich mit Goldornamenten bestückten Särgen auf meterhohen Postamenten aufgebahrt. Leichen armer Leute wurden in einfachen Holzkisten verbrannt. Leichen von Verbrechern –davon wurden fast täglich welche eingeliefert- wurden von den Mönchen tranchiert und von Geiern und Hunden aufgefressen. Auf dem Tempelgelände gab es dauerhaft eine Geierkolonie, die auf frisches Fleisch wartete. 

Erwin

Forts.folgt

----------


## Erwin

Im Okt. 1893 musste L.Weiler nach Hinlap, heue Bahn Hinlap (บ้านหินลับ) umziehen, da der Streckenabschnitt, für den er verantwortlich war, verlängert worden war. Er nahme seinen Dolmetscher, den Koch, seinen „boy“, 2 chines. Zimmerleute, den Pferdeburschen und 18 Kulis mit. Die neue Strecke war bahntechnisch sehr schwierig, da sehr gebirgig. 

Weiler berichtet von „Ölbäumen“, das war aber weder die Ölpalme noch der Olivenbaum, mir ist aber nicht ganz klar, um welchen Baum es sich handeln könnte. Die Siamesen gewannen Öl, indem sie in den Fuß des bis 30 m hohen Baumes ein Loch hauten, in welchem sich „Öl“ sammelte. Dieses erhärtete an der Luft und diente zur Herstellung von Fackeln, „das wichtigste Beleuchtungsmittel der Waldbewohner“.  – Ich habe jetzt etwas recherchiert: Um Kautschukbäume kann es sich nicht handeln, da es erst 1892 in Singapur gelungen war, Kautschukbäume anzubauen. Ich vermute jetzt, es handelt sich um einen der vielen Ficus-Baumarten, der Latex brennbar ist. 

Einmal war der Vizegouverneur von Saraburi bei Weiler zu Gast. Zu Weilers Erstaunen (um Missfallen) hatte der zwar schon von Frankreich und England gehört, aber noch nie von Deutschland.

Da L.Weiler oft an Fieberanfällen litt –aus anderer Quelle weiß ich, dass Leishmaniose der Grund gewesen sein soll- reiste er zur Erholung nach Koh Si Chang (เกาะสรีช้าง), heute meist Koh Chang genannt. Auf dieser Insel hielt sich auch der (kranke) König oft auf. Ein Problem war das Wasser. In der Regenzeit wurde es in Reservoirs gesammelt, was aber nicht für Waschzwecke reichte. Die schmutzige Wäsche musste daher nach Bangkok geschafft werden. Der König beschaffte das für die Hofhaltung nötige Wasser durch Destillation des Meerwassers. 

Im Nov. 1895 besichtigte der König die Bahnstrecke bei Pak Preo. In der Bangkok Times konnte man nachher lesen, dass die Bahnarbeiten in vollem Schwunge seien. Das stimmte aber ganz und gar nicht. Aus der Pak Preo Sektion –die nicht mehr in der Verantwortung von Weiler lag- waren aus unbekannten Gründen die Arbeiten gestoppt. Am dem Tag jedoch, an dem der König  in Pak Preo eintraf, wurden alle Leute, die man auftreiben konnte, engagiert und im Steinbruch aufgestellt. Als der König und sein Gefolge näher kamen, fingen alle 250 Mann an zu arbeiten…

Schließlich wurde die Strecke Bangkok-Ayutthaya eröffnet, ab 1.11.1897 konnte man bis Gengkoi fahren (km 69-123, ab 24.11. bis Hinlap (km 123-140). L.Weiler kündigte seinen Vertrag, alles Bemühen, ihn weiter zu verpflichten, war vergebens. Er reiste nach Bangkok ab, wobei er bemerkte, dass inzwischen die Stadt elektrisch beleuchtet war („“Auch Privatpersonen benutzten vielfach elektr. Licht“). 110 km lang waren die Leitungsdrähte in Bangkok zusammen. 

Nachdem Weiler noch am festlichen Empfang des aus Europa zurückkehrenden Königs Chulalongkorn teilgenommen hatte, fuhr er auf dem Dampfer „Dewanwongse“ zurück nach Europa. 

Erwin
Forts.folgt

----------


## frank_rt

Hallo Erwin.
erst einmal Danke für die tolle Beschreibung. Was mich auch dabei Interessieren würde, du beschreibst den Verdienst Des Ingenieurs  
mit "Der Monatslohn betrug 600 Tical plus eine Reisepauschale von 120 Tical". Ich habe überall nachgeschaut wie viel dieses Geld in damaligen Zeiten Wert war. Leider habe ich nichts gefunden. Vielleicht weißt du ja wo man nachschauen kann. Es würde mich schon Interessieren. Frank

----------


## wein4tler

Im Buch "Siam" von Ernst von Hesse-Wartegg steht zu lesen: Der Tical wiegt 15 Gramm Silber und ist so schwer wie drei Deutsche Mark, besitzt aber nur den Wert von 1 Mark und 16 Pfennigen.
Was das heute wert ist, weiß ich nicht. Kommt auf die Bewertung der Deutschen Mark zur damaligen Zeit an.

----------


## frank_rt

*Also vergleichen konnte ich bis jetzt nirgendswo. aber die Kaufkraft der Mark 1893 zum € ist 20 Eier > 4 €.
jetzt sollte ich nur ein Eier vergleich mit Siam haben. Wobei ein Vergleich Geld mit Ware etwas hinkt. Der Vergleich Geld mit Arbeitszeit wohl um einiges besser ist. 
nochmal eine Kaufkraft liste der Mark
1 Mark (1881) entspräche 6,40 Euro
1 Mark (1900) entspräche 6,00 Euro
1 Mark (1913/14) entspräche 4,70 Euro
1 Mark (1915) entspräche 3,50 Euro
Das wären deiner Schreibweise Wein4tler  835.20 Mark. Ob das ein Fürstliches Gehalt war, keine Ahnung
Suchen wir mal weiter
*

----------


## Erwin

Es freut mich, dass mein Beitrag hier im Forum zu solchen Überlegungen Anlass gibt. 
Was die Umrechnung Tikal – Mark bzw. Euro betrifft, weiß ich im Moment auch nichts Genaueres. Aber Weiler selbst schreibt an einer Stelle, eine Ananas koste 4-5 Att, was etwa 10 Pfennigen entspräche.
Nehmen wir einmal an, 4,5 Att seien 10 Pfennige gewesen, dann würde gelten: 16 Att = 1 Tikal = etwa 35,55 Pfennige. Dann wären 600 Tikal nur ca. 213 Mark gewesen.  
Die Frage ist, war das damals als Lohn viel oder nicht? Im Jahre 1900 hat mein Großvater Land gekauft und ein 2,5-stöckiges Haus in Bad Godesberg, heute Bonn, gebaut. Das Land kostete 0,50 Mark pro Quadratmeter, die Gesamtkosten für die Errichtung des Hauses mit Keller betrugen ziemlich genau 5000 Mark.  Mein Großvater arbeitete in einer Fabrik, für 60 Wochenstunden erhielt er jeweils 20 Mark. 

Ob die obigen Überlegungen überhaupt stimmen, weiß ich nicht, sie beruhen ja auf einer einzigen nebenbei gemachten Bemerkung Weilers. 

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

L.Weiler hatte inzwischen geheiratet und anschneidend 3 Kinder. Mit einem Dampfer namens „Ziethen“ fuhren sie nach Singapur, dann mit einem Schiff des Norddeutschen Lloydes nach Penang, dann weiter nach Bangkok. Von seinem Zwischenstopp in Penang berichtet Weiler u.a., dass es nur wenig Malayen gebe, aber sehr viele Chinesen und Inder. Viele Männer trügen auch einen türkischen Fez, was bedeute, dass sie Mohammedaner seien. Hingegen sei er keinem einzigen Siamesen begegnet.
Am 1.7.1904 trat L.Weiler sein neues Amt als Generaldirektor der siamesischen Staatsbahnen an. Inzwischen war viel passiert. Die  Koratbahn war fertiggestellt, nach Süden reichte die Bahn von Bangkok aus 150 km weit bis Petchaburi. Man war dabei, die „Nordbahn“ bis Chiengmai zu bauen. Diese Bahn sollte 1913 fertig werden.Leider war die „Südbahn“ als Schmalspurbahn (1 m) ausgeführt, die anderen Bahnen hatten Normalspur. 
L.Weiler besuchte Korat. Die Fahrt dorthin, 265 km lang, dauerte 10 Stunden. Damals lebten in Korat 42.000 Menschen. Der Einfluss der Bahn auf das Leben in Korat war unübersehbar. Die Dächer der Häuser waren nun nicht mehr aus Stroh oder den Blättern der Attap-Palme,  sondern aus Wellbleck. Die Läden der Chinesen hatten jetzt viele europäische Waren, Tuchstoffe, Bier, Petroleum… Hatte vorher 1 „tin“ Petroleum 8 Tikal gekostet, war der Preis jetzt auf 3 Tikal gesunken. Der früher bedeutende Karawanenverkehr (mit Ochsen) war total verschwunden.  Der entsprechende trail, auf dem täglich Hunderte Ochsen unterwegs waren, war inzwischen wieder zugewachsen…
Güterzüge, die von Korat nach Bangkok kommen, waren 30-50 Wagen lang. Es gab stets einige Wagen mit Reis, ein paar mit „Rosenholz“, das dann von Bangkok aus weiter nach China zur Möbelfabrikation exportiert wurde. Die meisten Güterwagen jedoch waren mit Bruchsteinen beladen, weil es in der Menamniederung völlig an Steinmaterial fehlte.  Diese Bruchsteine bildeten den Schotter zum Bau der Straßen. 
Im Juli 1904 schreibt Weiler, die Baukosten sämtlicher Bahnen in Siam haben zusammen 27 Millionen Tikal betragen, zugleich erwähnt er, die Nettoeinnahmen pro Jahr beliefen sich auf 1 Million Tikals, also ca. 4%.
Für Weiler war es nicht immer leicht, die nötigen Arbeitskräfte zu finden. Aus politischen Gründen sollten keine Arbeiter aus holländischen oder britischen Kolonien importiert werden. Man dachte eine Zeitlang daran, japanische Arbeiter anzuwerben, aber der König entschied, es sollten doch Chinesen sein. Weiler hat daher u.a. in Kanton Anzeigen geschaltet, wo Arbeiter angeworben werden sollten.  Insgesamt sollten 4 Millionen Kubikmeter Erde ausgehoben werden.
Weiler wurde nun beauftragt, den Bau einer  60 km langen Bahn nach „Petriu“ vorzubereiten. „Petriu“   (แปดริ้ว) ist nur ein anderer Name von Chachoengsao oder eines Teils davon). 
Im Sept. macht Weiler noch eine interessante Bemerkung: „Das Einnahme- und Ausgabebudget Siams betrug für das letzte Jahr 43 Mullionen Tikals“.  13 Millionen Tikal der Einnahmen beruhten auf Opium und Spiel.  Zum Spiel sagt Weiler, es spiele eine sehr große Rolle, der Siamese sei ein leidenschaftlicher Spieler, führe zur Verarmung des Volkes. Doch sei an einer Abschaffung nicht zu denken, da die Verpachtung des Spiels dem Staat jährlich 6 Millionen Tikal einbringe. Also gut 13% der staatlichen Gesamteinnahmen!
Am 16.12.1904 gab es die ersten Pestfälle in Bangkok überhaupt.  Die Pest wurde von Singapur ausgeschleppt. 8 Todesfälle gab es im indischen Viertel (auf der anderen Seite des Flusses). Dieses Viertel wurde sogleich militärisch abgesperrt. 
Im März 1905 wohnte Weiler einer dreitägigen Elefantenjagd in Ayutthaya bei, schon vorher hatte man in mühsamer Arbeit etwa 200 Elefanten in der Nähe von Ayutthaya zusammengetrieben. Am ersten Tag trieb man die ca. 200 Elefanten in einen Kraal, am 2.Tag wurden innerhalb es Kraals 8 Elefanten gefangen. Es ist nicht leicht, die Tiere zu fesseln, sie wehren sich aktiv gegen die zahmen Elefanten, auf denen jeweils 2 Eingeborene mit Schlingen und Speer saßen.  Es dauerte oft sundenlang, bis es dem Mahut gelang, eine Schlinge um das Bein des wilden Elefanten zu ziehen. Es kommt oft vor, dass Tiere zu Tode getrampelt werden. Bei dieser Jagd z.B. wurden 15 meist junge Elefanten zu Tode getrampelt. 
Erwin
Forts.folgt

----------


## Erwin

Für lange Zeit berichtet Weiler nichs Mitteilenswertes. Im Mai 1906 schrieb er, dass viele Einheimische in Bangkok der Cholera zum Opfer gefallen seien. Das liege am Wasser: am Schluss der Trockenheit sei die Qualität des den Kanälen entnommenen Wassers sehr schlecht, da alle Aborte in diese entleert würden. Wasser, das während der Regenzeit in Tanks gesammelt wurde, war gegen Ende der Trockenzeit immer aufgebraucht, Brunnen gab es damals keine in Bangkok!
Im Kuli 1906 reiste Weiler nach Lampang. Das war mit ca. 50.000 Einwohnern die drittgrößte Stadt Siams, nach Bangkok und Chiengmai. Weiler sagt, in Lampang lebten sehr viele Laoten. Die hätten ein ausgesprochenes Rassebewusstsein und wollten nicht mit Siamesen verwechselt werden. Ihr Körper sei meist von der Taille bis zu den Knien mit Mustern dunkel tätowiert, so dass es aussehe, als hätten sie graue Badehosen an. Während die Siamesinnen ihr Haar kurz trugen, trugen die Laotinnen es lang. 
Außerdem gab es –neben den vielen Chinesen- zahlreiche „Shans“, die aus den Shanstaaten kamen. Auch die „Shans“ trugen langes Haar, aber anders als bei Chinesen war das Haar nicht zu einem Zopf gebunden. 
Damals war in Lampang die (indische) Rupie das meist gebrauchte Zahlungsmittel, der Tikal wurde mit 12,5% Abschlag auch angenommen.  Die Bahn sollte hierhin gebaut werden, um diese Gegenden, die nur lose zu Siam zu gehören schienen, zu siamisieren.
Im Februar 1904 hatte der russisch-japanische Krieg begonnen, der mit einer Niederlage der Russen endete. 1906 schrieb Weiler, dass sich die Folgen dieser Niederlage unangenehm bemerkbar machten. Bisher hatte der Norddeutsche Lloyd praktisch das Monopol für die Schifffahrt zwischen Siam und Hongkong. Jetzt hatte die japanische Reederei Nippon Husen Kaisha 4 Schiffe auf dieser Line eingeschoben, es entbrannte ein schlimmer Tarifstreit, der Norddeutsche Lloyd beförderte nunmehr Passagiere auf der genannten Strecke für nur 2 Mark! 
Okt.1906 berichtet Weiler, die siamesische Regierung plane, die Bahn nach Süden bis „Singora“ (d.i. das heutige Sonkla) fortzuführen, mit einer Nebenlinie nach Trang. Spurweite 1 m. Streckenlänge 900 km. Die Mittel dazu sollten durch ausländische Anleihen beschafft werden. 
Für April 1908 schreibt Weiler, in Bangkok seien viele gut situierte Siamesen zum Automobil übergegangen. Aber die Lebensdauer eines Autos in Bangkok betrug nur ca. 5 Jahre, die Anschaffungskosten waren enorm, die  Unterhaltskosten seien anfangs gering, würden aber bald sehr hoch (Reparaturen wegen der holprigen Straßen etc): Daher blieb Weiler bei einem Ponygefährt. Er sagt,  der Wagen habe 800 Tikals gekostet, zwei Ponys 550 Tikal, das Geschirr 300 Tikals, zusammen also 1650 Tikals. 
Weiler beklagt, dass der französische und britische Einfluss immer mehr zunehme, der deutsche dagegen weniger werde. 
Am 24.1.1908 wurde die Strecke nach „Petriu“ vom König eingeweiht. Das eigens hierzu errichtete Festzelt bilde ich hier mal ab. Es hat übrigens 10.000 Tikals gekostet. 
Und jetzt folgt eine Bemerkung, die das Verhältnis Mark-Tikal, über das wir oben spekuliert haben, genauer bekannt wird: Ein neues Gesetz legte 1908 den Wert eines Tikals auf 55,8 centigramm Gold fest. Nach deutschem Münzgesetz ist der Wert der Reichsmark 35,8 centigramm Gold, so ergibt sich 1 Tikal = 1,55 Mark. (1 centigramm = 0,01g).  –Meine frühere Berechnung beruhte auf der –Wikipedia entnommenen- falschen Annahme, 1 Tikal sei 16 Att, aber in Wirklichkeit war ein Tikal 64 Att. Die auf falschen Voraussetzungen beruhende Falschrechnung tut mir leid!
Erwin   (Forts.folgt)

----------


## Erwin

Was das Geldwesen betrifft, führte der König jetzt das Dezimalsystem ein. Gab es vorher Münzen zu ½, 1, 2 Att (aus Kupfer) und 8 und 16 Att (aus Silber), war der Baht/Tikal nunmehr eingeteilt in 100 Satang, ausgegeben in 1, 5, 10, 25 und 50 Satangstücken. Die Umstellung war für das Volk äußerst schwierig. 

1909 wurde ein Vertrag zwischen den Briten und Siamesen geschlossen, demzufolge Sultanate Trenganu, Kelantan und Kedah von Siam abgetrennt wurden. Eine Nebenabsprache war, dass, wann immer ein Engländer als Angeklagter oder als Kläger in Siam vor Gericht erscheint, der Richter ein Engländer sein müsse.

Am 8.9.1909 fand in Bangkok die erste Volkszählung überhaupt statt. Die Stadt zählte 628.675 Einwohner, allerdings nur 249.557 Frauen. Das lag an den vielen eingewanderten unbeweibten chinesischen Kulis. 1/3 der Bevölkerung  Chinesen, 1640 Europäer wurden gezählt, wobei aber viele Mischlinge waren,.

1910 wurde Herzog Johann Albrecht von Mecklenburg vom König festlich empfangen. Es war schon der 2. Besuch dieses Herrn in Bangkok, und der König hatte den Herzog ebenfalls 2mal (in Schwerin und Braunschweig) getroffen. Der Herzog kam von Singapur und fuhr weiter zur deutschen Kolonie Qingdao („Tsingtao“. Auf diversen Bällen und Empfängen sprach Weiler mit dem Herzog.
Weiler kommt noch einmal auf das Rosenholz zu sprechen, das in der Gegend von Korat geschlagen wurden und nach China exportiert dort zu Möbeln verarbeitet wurde. Während alles andere Holz nach Kubikmetern berechnet wurde, wurde Rosenholz wegen seines großen Wertes nach Gewicht verkauft. Der Baum ist (wie Bohne, Erbse) ein Hülsenfrüchtler, wissenschaftlicher Name Dalbergia latifolia, wobei der Gattungsname von Linné nach den schwedischen Brüdern Nils und Carl Gustav Dalberg benannt sind, die im 18.Jahrhundert in Westindien Pflanzen zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken sammelten.  

Von März bis Okt. 1910 war Weiler auf Erholungsurlaub in Europa. Auf seiner Rückfahrt mit dem Dampfer Kleist  erfuhr er vom Tode Chulalongkorns und den Namen des neuen Königs, Vajiravudh. 
Weiler berichtet über die Verbrennung des königlichen Leichnams am 14.3.1911. All siamesischen Teilnehmer der Trauerfeier waren in Weiß gekleidet, die Orden waren mit weißem Krepp verhängt. Der goldglitzernde Leichenwagen war ein altertümliches Gefährt, in dem schon Mongkut zur Verbrennungsstätte überführt worden war.  Einige hundert rot gekleidete Leute zogen den Wagen. Das Krematorium war ein 40m hoher Bau, alles war vergoldet. Der König zündete mit dem ewigen Licht, das im Palasttempel unterhalten wird, das Feuer an. Kanonenschüsse erschollen, Musik spielte, die Dampfer auf dem Flusse pfiffen. 

Der neue König wollte das Nationalbewusstsein stärken, daher gründete er nach dem Vorbild von Pfadfindern so genannte Tigercorps. Die Leute wurden militärisch gedrillt, allerdings ohne Waffen. Die „Tiger“ sollten dazu beitragen, die Religion zu schützen und die siamesische Nationalität zu stärken. Diese Bewegung schwoll immer mehr an und erfasste das ganze Land. 

Im Okt. 1911 brach Weiler nach Chiengmai auf. Mit der Bahn konnte er bis „Meh Puak“ reisen (ich habe nicht versucht, den Ort zu identifizieren), dann ging es zu Fuß weiter. Es gab eine Trägerkarawane von 50 Leuten. 5 Genrdarme wachten darüber, dass nichts gestohlen wurde.  In Lampang besuchte Weiler den „Chow“, das heeißt so viel wie „Fürst“ (augenscheinlich ist เจ้า gemeint). Weiler schreibt, bis vor 20 Jahren (also etwa bis 1890) wäre diese Laosfürsten praktisch unabhängige Herrscher in ihrem Lande gewesen, Gegen eine geldliche Entschädigung hätten dann die Siamesen nach und nach die Verwaltung übernommen. Der „Chow“ von Lampang erhielt monatlich eine Apanage von 30.000 Ticals und war Mitbesitzer der Teakwälter der Gegend. 
Erwin    (Forts.folgt)

----------


## Erwin

Für Jan.1912 berichtet Weiler, die Franzosen seien dabei, für Wasserversorgung in Bangkok zu sorgen. Das Wasser sollte etwa 40km  oberhalb von Bangkok aus den Menam entnommen, und in einem offenen Kanal nach Bangkok zu einer Pumpstation geführt werden. Dabei würde das Wasser vorher mechanisch und chemisch gereinigt, schließlich über ein Röhrennetz in Bangkok verteilt.  
In Bangkok gab es damals etwa 60 Reismühlen, die allesamt für den Export arbeiteten. Bei günstiger Preislage kauften sie Reis in großen Mengen ein, dadurch stieg der Preis an, woraufhin die Reismühlen den Ankauf stoppten und der Preis wieder stark sank, bis die Mühlen wieder Reisnachschub brauchten und alles wieder von vorne anfing. Weiler machte sich Gedanken, einen großen Silo zu bauen, in dem man größere Getreidemengen lange aufbewahren (und so die starken Preisschwankungen vermeiden) könnte. – Ihr kennt ja alle die Silom Road, „lom“ heißt „Wind“, „si“ bedeutet mahlen, Mühle, Silom Road bedeutet also Windmühlenstraße. Ansonsten erinnert nichts mehr an die alten Reismühlen.
Nov. 2013 besuchte Weiler ein „Opium Sched“. Opiumrauchen war bei Chinesen und Siamesen damals sehr verbreitet, Es gab Verkaufsstellen mit behördlicher Genehmigung (brachte viel Steuern ein). Weiler teilt seine Beobachtungen wie folgt mit: in einem ebenerdigen primitiven Bambusschuppen liegen auf den Pritschen etwa ein Dutzend Raucher, von welchen zwei schlafen. Wir lassen uns für einen Fuang eine Pfeife zurechtmachen. Aus einer kleinen Büchse wird eine Messerspitze des braunen klebrigen Opiums auf ein Stück Palmblatt ein Quadratzoll groß gestrichen…..“

Die Briefe, die Weiler danach schreibt, enthalten viele Einzelheiten seiner Überlandreisen, Landschaftsschilderungen und Bemerkungen zu neuen Bahnabschnitten. Insgesamt für uns alles kaum berichtenswert. 

Am 3.8.1914 erfährt Weiler von der Mobilmachung in Deutschland. Von ca. 100 Deutschen warenca.30 „gestellungspflichtig“, d.h., sie wurden einberufen und mussten sofort nach Deutschland zurückkehren. Auf einer Abschiedsfeier wurden nach dem „Hurrah!“ auf den deutschen und auf den österreichischen Kaiser beide Nationalhymnen gesungemn. Die Stimmung war „gehoben, aber nicht laut“.  Auch aus dem Umland, Chiengmai z.B., trafen Leute ein, die sich „stellten“, doch gelang es vielen nicht mehr, aus Bangkok herauszukommen. Alle Schiffe mit neutraler Flagge weigerten sich, die Deutschen zu befördern. 90 Deutsche wurden auf einer Insel in Singapur interniert. 

Ende März 1915 schreibt Weiler, ein gewisser Phya Sathien, heute würden wir vielleicht sagen „Staatssektretär“ im Ministerium für Öffentliche Dienste, sei gestorben und er sei zur „Badezeremonie“ eingeladen. Weiler ging hin und nahm ein Parfumfläschchen mit. Als er ins Sterbegemach geführt wurde, träufelte er ein paar Tropfen Parfum in die Hand des Toten. Das sollte bewirken, dass alle Schuld gegenüber dem Toten abgewaschen wurde. 

Der König versuchte, sich strikt neutral zu verhalten. Unter den Pseudonym „Asvabahu“ publizierte er seine Ansichten im „Siam Observer“. 

Am 22.Juli 1917 erklärte Siam den Deutschen den Krieg. Weiler wurde mit den anderen Deutschen interniert. Hier erkrankte Weiler schwer, kam ins Chulalonkorn-Hospital, wurde krankheitshalber aus der Internierung entlassen, sollte nach Europa zurückkehren. Nach längerem Bemühen gelang es, ein Schiff nach Singapur zu nehmen, von dort schiffte er sich nach Europa ein. Die Krankheit verschlimmerte sich, am 16.1.1918 starb Weiler auf der Höhe von Mozambik, am Tag darauf übergab man seinen Leichnam der See.

Erwin (Ende)

----------


## frank_rt

*Eine Karte die der Eisenbahnstrecken zur Zeit Luis Weiler*

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nur so am Rande
ich bin schon auf 90 % der Thai Railway Strecken gefahren
auch teilweise in der third class......hates Brot wenn du länger unterwegs bist

auch die Strecke bis Singapore und in Malaysia die West und Ost Strecke 
so eine Fahrt mit der Eisenbahn ist schön und auch romantisch

----------


## frank_rt

*

Luis Weiler arbeitete nicht nur in Thailand sonder auch in China. Dort Arbeitete er am Bau der Schantung-Bahn und in Palästina an der Haifa Bahn mit. In China war er dort Sektionsingenieur .
Interessant ist auch welche Anstrengungen der damalige Thailändische König machen musste um nicht mit den Engländern und Franzosen in Konflikt zu geraten. Beide Nationen achteten Argwöhnisch darauf das sie nicht benachteiligt wurden. Den das hätte damals auch Krieg bedeutet wenn er einen dieser Kolonialmächte den Vorzug gegeben hätte.


*

----------

